# New 8 string Project! *Agile Content*



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought this little piece form Kurt last week and it finally arrived! 

This photo shows the pristine box and my awesome guitar-box-opening machete. 







And then my Camera died!!!   


But have no fear... The Canon HG20 is here!


Lets take a look at the contents...






Yes its just a neck for now.  but i got this beautiful piece(s) of wood for $50. next week ill start on the body construction. 


More pics you say? Well im in a good mood so i guess i could post another one or two...










































First impressions...

This thing is pretty well made.

About the size? IT IS FREAKING COMFY!!! I really like the feel of it. I have never seen let alone played an 8 string guitar, so i am pleasantly surprised. 

I plan on grabbing the rest of the 8 string hardware form Rondos site and making a 8 string Septor in Lizard burst. Should be pretty sweet.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoa! I didn't know they sold necks on there own

Is that a once off thing?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2009)

^Yes it was. i think Kurt parted out a guitar that had a bad neck joint route...


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 15, 2009)

is this something you called him about. i have an unfinished body, that i could see doing this with..


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 15, 2009)

Its not fairr!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 15, 2009)

That's one of the few Agile finishes I absolutely adore, especially with that maple board.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the close-up picks, Ed.
- I got _very[(i] close to a flash-buy myself, hehe, but desided the maple board wasn't for me. Looking forward to see what you'll be coming up with.._


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 15, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> is this something you called him about. i have an unfinished body, that i could see doing this with..



It's something that was posted up with the B-stock items. They don't generally sell necks on their own.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 15, 2009)

^This is true. Kurt has SST neck for sale on occasion, though right now he only has a few Ash bodies...

Anybody recommend a place to buy some wood to make the body out of? I really don't want to pay 175 dollars for a blank...

EDIT

i found these guys.. looks like a pretty good deal...

2 piece swamp ash body for 65 bucks shipped? 

http://www.bestguitarparts.com/guitar-part-review/388/Swamp_Ash_Electric_Guitar_Body_Blank.htm


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 16, 2009)

Damn dude, that looks like it'll be a sweet project! I'm jealous.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

SO its cold as balls outside. What to do...

I guess i can work on the design for my 8 string project!

Here i am tracing out the WG outline on a piece of cardboard...






Here is the first idea that really isn't that good, although i really like the bottom horn...


----------



## Apophis (Dec 19, 2009)

looks ok, but do something more creative imo


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

Well i changed it a bit... But this pretty much a direct ripoff of ViK Duality...






and a little bit like old tiescos...











Don't know if i should keep...


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 19, 2009)

I liked it better the first time around.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

Im completely at a loss. Anybody else want to contribute ideas? I would be very grateful. 

I tried to pull a few cues from the headstock, but i truly hate pointy guitars, and this is no different...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Dec 19, 2009)

look like you might be a little slight on upper fret access with these one.

I'm not a fan of the avenger style upper horn. But this isn't my project. Really makes me wanna do one though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

^What is an avenger? 

Also, i think this is going to be my final design...


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 19, 2009)

since when kurt sells necks alone? i'd like to grab one too


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

^He does one-offs every so often. This neck came off a 8 string interceptor with a bad neck joint route. You can see that the neck was drilled twice in an attempt to properly intonate it...


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 19, 2009)

Ed had you also purchased the 8 string bridge too?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

^No i didn't! 

i guess i will have to buy a freaking Hipshot. 

One last pic...


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 19, 2009)

^you noticed it was gone too?


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2009)

^Yeah it fricken pissed me off. I guess the Hipshot will be my christmas present to myself...

i may as well by the 7 string bridge while I'm at it... 

any ideas for what i should us as a bridge pickup? Im going to get a Q tuner (either 5 or 8 string) for the neck...


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 20, 2009)

Warpig. And I like the body design, almost looks like a metal Albert Lee EBMM


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 20, 2009)

The bridge..hmmm, you should handwind one!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 20, 2009)

^That is a hobby i do not want to get into. 

I might if i can find the magnets and stuff. Although if i have the funds (120 pounds is a fuckload of money) i may get a bareknuckle...


----------



## paintkilz (Dec 21, 2009)

i wanted that 8 string bridge they had as well! i was bummed to see it sold, i didnt think it would be just 1...i thought he was selling like replacement parts.


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 21, 2009)

I guess they just ran out of disposable stock, i guess that from Jan '10 they'll be available again


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 21, 2009)

Xiphos body 8 string would be fucking WIN imho....


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 21, 2009)

if you use a kahler youll have the locking nut you need as well


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 21, 2009)

I really don't want a trem on this guitar and i definitely don't want to shell out the cash for a Kahler. 

Next month ill start ordering parts and keep you guys updated.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2010)

guess what time it is?

ordering this...






and this from rondo...






Ill post more when they get here...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 7, 2010)

Got a new pickup today. Agile Cephus bitchaz!










don't worry as that is not the real control route template, i was just testing the size.

I also ordered a shirt because i have always wanted one.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 7, 2010)

ed, it's just not fair!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 7, 2010)

what? Being so drop dead gorgeous but still having a bunk bed? I know, the ladies don't like me enough to stick around once they see the room.


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 7, 2010)

the picture of a lancer just makes the wall so much better though


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 7, 2010)

*looks up*

I don't have any lancer posters. from right to left i have a Porsche Cayenne, tricked out ford focus (should really get rid of it), nissan 350Z, panoz open wheel coupe, porsche 911 40th anniversary poster, Porsche Carrera GT prerelease poster. 

Note that not all of these can be seen.

EDIt

ok i found the lancers. those are magazine clip outs. My walls are covered with them.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 15, 2010)

THE WOOD IS HERE!!!!

fuggin finally. 






so i have two options. i can cut for side A, or i can cut for side B...

Side A has some darker patches, and a few notish lookin dealies...










Side B is a lot cleaner looking, and definitely brighter...










Any opinions? Im cutting this bitch today so speak up now...

side b it is. 






Nice Ash. 






I need a new bandsaw blade. this one blows balls.

Bought a new blade (installed, old turd beside it)...






This blade kicks total ass. i would never be able to follow guidelines with the other turd...






Bandsawing is done. next time i will be sanding... i need to get one of those drill bit sanding drum thingys...






Ash Art... 






IS IT READY YET!?!?!!


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 15, 2010)

looks good..im gonna have to post my build with my agile neck..


how are you going about routing the neck pocket? i had a hell of a time tryin to trace and outline the agile heel to try and make a neck pocket template...i got close(im modifying a body i had for a 7) and had to enlarge the already routed 7 string pocket for the 8. i got it done, i cut in like 1/16" too far. so its not as snug as id like. but im thinkin i can put a strip of veneer in it to close the gap.




what bridge are you going to use? im stuck until i can bandsaw/thickness my body. then i need a bridge a pup.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought Kurt's Cephus bridge pup and i am going to buy a Hipshot 8 string bridge.

the neck pocket will be a regular template thing. i have a router table and that makes things a bit easier.


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 16, 2010)

are there templates for AANJ 8 string heels?

i meant how are you going to make a template from the heel?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

oh im just tracing my neck.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2010)

I love this build!! maple+ash will looks sweet!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah with these wood choices i think this guitar is going to cut like a knife.


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 18, 2010)

updates!!!!!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 18, 2010)

there shall be no updates until i get a spokeshave, and one of those drill press sander-roller things.

expect more carving this week. The 7 project will be getting a lot of love this week as well.


----------



## paintkilz (Jan 19, 2010)

im lucky to have a friend who does interior remodeling and custom cabinetry...i asked him if i could use his tools and he said itd be fine...i need to get over there!


so youre going to convert a drill press into a sort of 'drum" sander?

what are you using the spokeshave on? i didnt realize you were doing a carved top..should be sweet!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^No i need it for the RGD build, but i might use it on this too.

i plan on putting a carved top on this bad boy if i can. but i might end up just giving it a round over edge like this beautiful piece of wood...


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 6, 2010)

IDEA:






any objections? You have 10 minutes before i plow into this bitch.


----------



## Necris (Feb 6, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> IDEA:
> 
> any objections? You have 10 minutes before i plow into this bitch.


 
GO GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 6, 2010)

don't cut off too much near where it will rest on your leg!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Empryrean (Feb 6, 2010)

Hot dog!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 6, 2010)

rear carve done ish...






prior to sanding...


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 6, 2010)

Mmmmmm. Looks like sex, dude.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## ncbrock (Feb 6, 2010)

looking like a schecter avenger body with a reversed lower horn. looks awesome. If that neck was only $50 i might try and get a hold of one, and build a body myself. ive been wanting a project like this for a while.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 6, 2010)

its actually based off this guitar






Which i might add, was around a LONG time before Schecter even existed.


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 8, 2010)

Prolly havent looked hard enuf... but where in the hell can i get a locking nut for one of these necks?? Im going insane and have exhausted the search engines...


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 8, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> Prolly havent looked hard enuf... but where in the hell can i get a locking nut for one of these necks?? Im going insane and have exhausted the search engines...



It might be a better idea to get locking tuners and lube up the nut.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 8, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> Prolly havent looked hard enuf... but where in the hell can i get a locking nut for one of these necks?? Im going insane and have exhausted the search engines...



Kahler make one:

Kahler eight string locknut

Or Ibanez:

IBANEZ RULES parts

The part you're looking for is 2LN00AA001

Anyhow back on topic. Loving the build so far and eagerly await more pics.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 8, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> It might be a better idea to get locking tuners and lube up the nut.


 
A Graph Tech nut is probably the best option if you take this route. They don't require lubrication; they're slippy enough on their own.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> Kahler make one:
> 
> Kahler eight string locknut
> 
> ...



ONE HUNDRED AND SEVENTY FIVE DOLLARS

what a deal. 

im getting a tusc blank or similar from LMII. its won't cover the whole slot but it will get the job done me thinks.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 8, 2010)

I know stupidly expensive!


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry about the tangent from the original thread... I went the same way "Customisbetter" did and ordered an Agile neck from rondo... but it comes with nothing and I need a locking nut!! 

Going with a kahler trem... funny i havent seen any lock nuts on their site... again prolly not looking hard enough... thanks for the info guys!!

@ Customisbetter... this build is looking sweet!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 9, 2010)

i guess i was lucky when i got my neck.it has a graphite nut, tuners, and hasnt even been tapped for neck screws.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 9, 2010)

^Woah that is nuts.

i need some more cash before i can get tuners and stuff.


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 9, 2010)

@ Customisbetter... DEFINITELY GO WITH GROVER TUNERS!!!! I have them on my SR370 from Rondo... they are fuckin fantastic!!! I am going to upgrade all my guitars / basses with them!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 9, 2010)

I <3 Grovers and have had them my entire life. 

i cannot find any individual tuner distributors, and i REALLY don't want to buy two sets of 6.


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeap... same issues here man... i figure that i"ll have the extras just incase one shits the bed or gets damaged by my kid knocking my guits over... HAHAHA always nice to have extra hardware lying around for a rainy day!!


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I <3 Grovers and have had them my entire life.
> 
> i cannot find any individual tuner distributors, and i REALLY don't want to buy two sets of 6.



I'm pretty sure I mentioned it in the erg thread on ug but check out Warmoth. I know they have Schallers sold as singles at least.


----------



## Galius (Feb 10, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend on a set of 8 grovers?? I might be swapping out mine for some locking ones.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)

Im getting the schaller minis from warmoth. that will be 80 bucks.


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 12, 2010)

@ Galius... how much you looking at??? Id be very interested!!!

EDIT: What color are they and whats the ratio??


----------



## Galius (Feb 12, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> @ Galius... how much you looking at??? Id be very interested!!!
> 
> EDIT: What color are they and whats the ratio??


 
It all depends if I can find a DIRECT fit replacement for them first. They are the black ones thast come on the Agile 8s. Theyre 18:1
. Let me look around and I will try to shoot you a PM


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 12, 2010)

^


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 12, 2010)

the grover 18:1 are way nice..i didnt expect them to be that nice when i got them with the neck....if i wasnt trying to get this done, id put them on my 7321(girlfriend told me to, but i think it holds tune well).

i hope you get it done soon! my only issue was using a body from a previous project..im almost certain ill do ANOTHER body but itll be based off my RG templates im making out of MDF. i filed my taxes so next week im getting the bridge and pups, and ill be done!

way glad these necks use AANJ, because im gonna be making my Apex7 template into a 6/7/8 string RG templates. in the end maybe people will want to order replacement RG2228 bodies?!?!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^No i need it for the RGD build, but i might use it on this too.
> 
> i plan on putting a carved top on this bad boy if i can. but i might end up just giving it a round over edge like this beautiful piece of wood...



Doesnt the guy who isnt Tosin in Animals as Leaders play this?


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 12, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> the grover 18:1 are way nice..i didnt expect them to be that nice when i got them with the neck....if i wasnt trying to get this done, id put them on my 7321(girlfriend told me to, but i think it holds tune well).
> 
> i hope you get it done soon! my only issue was using a body from a previous project..im almost certain ill do ANOTHER body but itll be based off my RG templates im making out of MDF. i filed my taxes so next week im getting the bridge and pups, and ill be done!
> 
> way glad these necks use AANJ, because im gonna be making my Apex7 template into a 6/7/8 string RG templates. in the end maybe people will want to order replacement RG2228 bodies?!?!


 
I can't wait to see this build done and get posting on mine... the 8 body i created will blow ya'lls fuckin heads off!!! However, got some sad news... someone got to my neck before i could finish the ordering process ( damn dial up @ work... ughh!) so its back to square one figuring out what im gonna do... 

The Grovers on my SR are incredible!! im retro fitting ALL my guitars / basses with them...


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 13, 2010)

^^lets see this body!!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 13, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Doesnt the guy who isnt Tosin in Animals as Leaders play this?


 
not trying to hijack anything, but i think so. you can see that huge white truss rod cover in my photo below


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 14, 2010)

@ paintkilz... Ok... not to over shadow this thread.. but here's my design... 

Custom 8 string with three ( count 'em THREE ) pups... dont have the exact sizing, but where the red "bridge" line is.. a kahler trem is being installed!!

What ya'll think??


----------



## Isan (Feb 14, 2010)

dont know if anyone said it but yes kurt will sell ALL necks by order


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ ONLY if he has them in stock from a defective guitar.. just got a reply back from him stating this... so he would have to "dig" one up, unfortunately they dont come off the assembly line as just a neck...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 14, 2010)

Body design = severe dig

coos shit. Now just whip one up and throw that neck on.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 14, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> @ paintkilz... Ok... not to over shadow this thread.. but here's my design...
> 
> Custom 8 string with three ( count 'em THREE ) pups... dont have the exact sizing, but where the red "bridge" line is.. a kahler trem is being installed!!
> 
> What ya'll think??



Too pointy for my taste but i think it will look sweet when its done. 

No progress lately guys... i need my bridge and stuff to really do any measuring and routing.

i guess i could do some more carving, but that would require use of my workbench which is currently in use.

Ill try to get something done today.


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ All good things in time my friend... 

Thanks for some feed back guys! I know its a shitty MSpaint pic... but once i can get it to actuality... things will look a lot better!


----------



## paintkilz (Feb 15, 2010)

Ram150023 said:


> @ paintkilz... Ok... not to over shadow this thread.. but here's my design...
> 
> Custom 8 string with three ( count 'em THREE ) pups... dont have the exact sizing, but where the red "bridge" line is.. a kahler trem is being installed!!
> 
> What ya'll think??



its cool, thats gonna be a tone monster with all those pups. cant wait for your thread!


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 15, 2010)

For everyone following this thread... and @ Customisbetter... what pups would ya'll suggest?? What are you using in this build??? im thinking of doing a 2-1 set up... with the middle being different than the outer two... and seriously.. i will start my own thread on this so look out for it! Everyones input is extremely valuable to me!!!

FYI - The thread will be in the "ERG" section...

EDIT: Thread is " My Build... check in"


----------



## Ram150023 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any new progress man??? WE WANT PICS!!!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Jesus, I like that colour.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 17, 2010)

ummm...updates?


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 17, 2010)

My builds are pretty much on pause until i get myself into a house. after i have my own garage to work in i will start flying.


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 18, 2010)

right on..its warming up here and things are getting easier since the sun is staying up longer..


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 30, 2010)

Just got these suckers today. they are on loose, no back screws in yet.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 30, 2010)

What brand are those? Did you go with the Schallers? If I'd known you were still looking to buy tuners I would have offered you the Grovers from my Intrepid super cheap.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 30, 2010)

they are Schaller lockers form Warmoth. expensive but they fit perfect.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 30, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> they are Schaller lockers form Warmoth. expensive but they fit perfect.



Yeah. That's what I have on my Intrepid. Just a heads up, don't know if you saw my thread when I got them, I had to unwind both my b (.054) and f# strings to fit.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 30, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah. That's what I have on my Intrepid. Just a heads up, don't know if you saw my thread when I got them, I had to unwind both my b (.054) and f# strings to fit.









I guess ill have to bust out the drill.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 1, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I guess ill have to bust out the drill.



I've been hesitant to drill them out because of how the mechanism works. Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## paintkilz (May 2, 2010)

ive drilled all my ibanez guitars with a bit..just be carefull.


----------



## Antimatter (May 2, 2010)

That's looking pretty awesome, can't wait to see more


----------



## Ben.Last (May 3, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> ive drilled all my ibanez guitars with a bit..just be carefull.



Did your guitars have locking tuners? Specifically Shallers? I know I've seen comments about it not working because they can't be completely disassembled and simply drilling them as they come would damage the mechanism.


----------



## signalgrey (May 3, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> its actually based off this guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




love those Del Rays.

eastwood used to make a killer reproduction of them.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 3, 2010)

Today was a fuckton of work with very little to show for it...

This is my cheapo jig and ill be planing and sanding the top flat sometime...


----------



## paintkilz (Jul 4, 2010)

good to see youre getting progress done. ill have to get mine going soon, i need to glue together my pieces...


----------

